# Mulga



## Fuscus (Apr 21, 2009)

Mulga


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 21, 2009)

Another Mulga


----------



## hodges (Apr 21, 2009)

A little disappointed with this one i was expecting a nice mulga snake, 

LOL Just as i post you post some, nice looking snake as well


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 21, 2009)

nice looking bird, I love the parrots you get out west, suppose its cause I am so used to the common ones here, the snake looks ok though  thanks.


----------



## Acrochordus (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice shoots of the Snake and the Bird, it looks like you have gotten out abbit during the day.
How's the weather up there?


----------



## hodges (Apr 21, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> nice looking bird, I love the parrots you get out west, suppose its cause I am so used to the common ones here, the snake looks ok though  thanks.



Looks okay ? your kidding right it looks great, i guess your not a true mulga fan,  :lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 21, 2009)

hodges said:


> Looks okay ? your kidding right it looks great, i guess your not a true mulga fan,  :lol:


 
I dont really like mulgas.... I guess I used to watch to much steve irwin, he always caught a mulga snake :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice find!
How far west did you go?


----------



## Kersten (Apr 21, 2009)

Awwww that's a beauty.


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 21, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Nice find!
> How far west did you go?


Almost to SA then up to Winton


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 22, 2009)

Holy crap, that must have been awesome! Cant wait to go on a proper trip like that!
How long did it take you? Would have clocked up a few km's!


----------



## wizz (Apr 22, 2009)

nice one


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 22, 2009)

this is the entire route ( it will take a while to load ). It was not the intended route due to rising creeks.
http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=d&...149.578857&sspn=7.041169,9.887695&ie=UTF8&z=7

I've also attached my best photos of the primary targets. Unfortunately they are not very good, even with the 500mm lens.
I'm also


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks like a great trip. Mulga Parrots are real beauties but Pink Cockatoos are really special. I always like to see their lovely pastel colours when they are in flight.

Regards,
David


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 22, 2009)

moloch05 said:


> Looks like a great trip. Mulga Parrots are real beauties but Pink Cockatoos are really special. I always like to see their lovely pastel colours when they are in flight.
> 
> Regards,
> David


Other (interesting) parrots sighted were blue-bonnets, ringnecks and bourkes. Bourkes should and look like small pigeons when in flight, It took me a day to realize I was surrounded by them. Unfortunately for me, it had rained a bit before I got there, last time I was there the parrots were forced to the only waterhole in the area, this time they could go anywhere. Still saw heaps but not many photo ops


----------



## Kersten (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry if you've said this and I just can't see it. But was that Mulga (snake that is lol) found at St George?


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 22, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Sorry if you've said this and I just can't see it. But was that Mulga (snake that is lol) found at St George?


 further west http://maps.google.com.au/maps?ie=UTF8&om=1&ll=-28.730335,144.387817&spn=0.852588,1.235962&z=10


----------



## smacdonald (May 2, 2009)

Did you check out the fossil interpretation centre in Isisford?


Stewart


----------



## Nephrurus (May 3, 2009)

Veyr nice Mulga parrot photos. I've struggled to get a photo of them and my best is nowhere near as good as that. Ditto for the Bourke Parrots. 

Did you see any Flock Bronzewings? I saw a few out near Bedourie just recently. Got some OK photos of them in flight. 

I got some nice photos of pink cockatoos in western Victoria. 

-H


----------

